# What Do You Hate About Leopard?



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

1) The Dock - glowing blue dots to show open apps. Would have preferred black arrows, much easier to see. Better yet, let users customize the identifier.

2) The Dock - showing and hiding is done in 2D, while the visual appearance of the dock is 3D. Couldn't they have the dock slide out/into the monitor in a 3D fashion?

3) The Apple Menu - Grey? Grey!?! Dark Grey!!?! It's almost black! Great way to pick up my day. Very cheerful.

4) Front Row - Still no way to truly customize it to personal preferences / uasge style. I don't need Podcasts in my menu, don't want iTunes to manage my video library, so my only options is to organize my videos in the Movies folder (even though they aren't all movies). Silly Apple. Be flexible.

That's it for now. Lots of things are great (Spaces, Time Machine, Speed, Responsiveness)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

1) My folders I had placed in the left-hand side of a Finder window in 10.4.x under or above the 'house' icon now show up under "Places" of a Finder window in 10.5.0, and when selected, tell me, "The volume for "_______" could not be found." Nor can I delete said folders now from "Places." Garbage.  

2) Not entirely sure I'm digging the new dock. I mean, it's cool looking, but I'm not sure I like it _more_ than the original dock.

3) Safari automatically changes your file download destination folder to "Downloads" located within your home folder. Please don't change settings on me automatically. I prefer all my downloads to appear on my desktop, thank you very much.  (Not really a complaint, since all it takes is 7 seconds of your time to change that setting back. More or less complaining that it 'automatically' plays with ones settings.)


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

guytoronto said:


> 1) The Dock - glowing blue dots to show open apps. Would have preferred black arrows, much easier to see. Better yet, let users customize the identifier.
> 
> 2) The Dock - showing and hiding is done in 2D, while the visual appearance of the dock is 3D. Couldn't they have the dock slide out/into the monitor in a 3D fashion?


I think an arrow would, like your point in (2), would compromise the 3D reflective look (it's difficult to make out a small arrow pointing away from you in one point perspective). However, I do think the glowing dot could be more visible by being bigger and/or different colour. Maybe glowing like the power button light on on a Mac when in sleep mode. Not only is the dot unnoticeable but also gets lost in the reflections of the icons.

The other aesthetic oversight with the Dock is the shadow. It doesn't make sense to have that shadow when there is another reflection behind it at a different angle. The 3D dock gives the impression of space behind the icons, the shadow does not account for the space and the perspective intended - it gives two shadows. It's more visible on icons like Opera, Quicktime, iMovie 08 etc.


----------



## Wako (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't like the blue dots either. They totally can't be seen... WTF!


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Glowing blue dots suck; all else is pretty brilliant.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

What I do not like, is that applications such as little snitch can not be prevented from appearing on the dock.

Edit: A Quicksilver option in the prefrences takes care of that.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

You all need TigerDock. 
TigerDock 1.0 - MacUpdate

Already using it.


----------



## Finkangel (May 7, 2006)

I dont like the see throu menu bar at the top or the "shelf" dock. I wish there wa sa way to change this back I love the new Finder though, the tool bar is so much better than before.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

Lars said:


> You all need TigerDock.
> TigerDock 1.0 - MacUpdate
> 
> Already using it.


I wondered how long it would take for an application like this to appear. Impressed it came this quickly, though.


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

1)I hate that my Quicktime and AVI files in column view don't have the scrub/slider anymore. I can't scrub though a movie or song without using quicklook.
This seems to be an added step.
2)Menu bar lets my background image through.
3)Dock reflection is annoying and takes up space.
4)Blue dots are hard to see on dock for active apps. I preferred the black triangle.
5)Safari appearance looks like a WIndows app with a OSX look. Untidy.
6)Coverflow is cool but not very practical.
7)Finder is like iTunes, but looks like Windows version of iTunes.
8)Folders are ugly.
9)Help is pretty useless re these problems.
10) This candy must cost something CPU wise. A switch would be nice to turn it off.
11)Can't change the font size of the clock, which is some weird, oversized font.

Appearance overall looks like an XP plugin has made a PC look like a Mac.

On the positive side, it seems faster and no stalls so far. I imagine you can fix some of these things, but that will require 3rd party hacks, will probably cause update problems.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Was playing with an iMac in the Apple store today... it froze.


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

From MacRumors: A list of applications that won't work with Leopard

* Acidsearch
* Adobe CS3 - links to a pdf where Adobe outlines what will work and what won't
* AppZapper
* Candybar - will be compatible in v0.3
* Cisco VPN (Requires reinstall if Archive+Install used, also requires 4.9.01.0080)
* Cocktail - update coming soon.
* Crossover
* DevonThink Pro Office - may or may not work; see *here
* Digital Performer 5.12 runs, but some functions don't work properly
* DiskWarrior - potential for some compatibility issues (click link for details)
* Filemaker Pro 9 - free Leopard update will be out on Nov 19th for FMP and FMP Adv., though not for server.
* GroupCal - SnerdWare have no idea when this will be updated for Leopard compatibility at this time, something to do with libraries they need being shipped PPC-only in the developer seeds so they haven't been able to work on it at all.
* HttpMail
* HoudahSpot 1.5 - HoudahSpot 2.0 will be a free upgrade for registered users. HoudahSpot 1.5 is now freeware for Tiger users.
* InsomniaX
* iPhoto Keyword Manager - No SIMBL or Input Manager support in Leopard so it doesn't work.
* iScroll2
* jgrasp
* Lingon - next version should work in Leopard.
* Mail.appetizer (Mail Plugin)
* Mail Unread Bundle
* Mercury Messenger [?]
* Motion 3 - may require a reinstall. If you receive an Ozone Plugin error, uninstall Motion 3 and reinstall. Some users have reported no errors after Leopard update.
* Onyx
* One Finger Snap
* Papers - Leopard compatibility coming in v1.5.
* PathFinder - known issues; developer working on it
* Perian
* PithHelmet
* Popcorn
* Protools
* Quicksilver - Icon won't remove from dock.
* Saft
* Shapeshifter
* Shrook RSS Reader
* Sogudi (Safari plugin)
* Sidetrack
* Songbird
* SuperDuper! - free update due ASAP after the devs get hold of the final retail copy.
* Tech Tool Pro
* ToolPlayer - crashes, version 0.3 should fix it when it comes out.
* Transmission prior to v0.9
* Undercover 1.5 - v2.0 under development and will work
* UNO - Apple script error, then '10.5 found, UNO will now exit' message.
* Ventrilo - works but some features disabled
* VersionTracker Pro
* Window Shade
* Xee (Fullscreen doesn't work)
* Yahoo Widget engine/Konfabulator - Author has acknowledged the issue; a fix is in the works.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Lars said:


> You all need TigerDock.
> TigerDock 1.0 - MacUpdate
> 
> Already using it.


Damn! How did that get out there so fast????


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm surprised to see Perian on that list... I just tried out Front Row on Leopard and was able to view DivX formats with no problem. I assumed that ability was courtesy of Perian.

Can't really say there's anything I hate in 10.5 yet... it's all pretty sweet so far. Minor annoyance: I always like to keep a shortcut to my Home folder in the Dock... I can still do it in Leopard but it insists on showing it in the "Grid" view... I'd really just like it to pop a Finder window as Tiger did.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Ahh, found a quick fix to my minor annoyance above... simply make an alias to my home folder and drag the _alias_ to the Dock.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Carl said:


> 6)Coverflow is cool but not very practical.


I found a good use for CoverFlow. It lets me scrub through a folder quickly, determining what is junk without having to open up a bunch of applications.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Onyx has been updated for Leopard, and SuperDuper appears to work but if your mission critical you might want to wait until the author OK's it.

jb.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I'm not crazy about the translucent menu bar, and the dock looks goofy when placed on the side. But the Finder is much perkier, and startup times are quicker too.
Still much testing going on here.

Add "Fruit Menu" to the incompatible list (as well as virtually all Unsanity's apps), and PGP too, but take Onyx off, as already mentioned the latest Onyx beta works fine.

testing, testing...


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

gwillikers said:


> I'm not crazy about the translucent menu bar, and the dock looks goofy when placed on the side. But the Finder is much perkier, and startup times are quicker too.
> Still much testing going on here.
> 
> Add "Fruit Menu" to the incompatible list (as well as virtually all Unsanity's apps), and PGP too, but take Onyx off, as already mentioned the latest Onyx beta works fine.
> ...


You can change the dock to a classic look well almost. I hope they fix up quicksilver it one of my used app.


EDIT: done a little search and found that quicksilver release a beta a few weeks ago that is (I hope) compatible with leopard.

http://blacktree.meadgroup.com/quicksilver/application/QS.3812.dmg


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Quicksilver no longer stays in the dock, as I would prefer, after I updated to the new beta late last night.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I dont like not having the option for a folder to automatically open from my dock. I also keep trying to put both of my hard drives on the dock and I seem to be having trouble, either it wont go there, or when it does the icons looks wrong ie not what its supposed to. Either it will look like zipped file, or it will just look like a folder. Really not happy with the dock in Leopard, wish there was a "classic view"

Also is it just me or does quick look not work very well? I just did a test on my desktop are jpegs, and some pages files. Quicklook does not display them, just this big black block with a page icon in the middle. Am I missing something here?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Use the side panel instead???

Not sure why you are having folder issues - worked okay in my dock but it must be below the vertical dashed line.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I can use the side panel, just another window to open up again, I would like the option to auto open the folder.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Also is it just me or does quick look not work very well? I just did a test on my desktop are jpegs, and some pages files. Quicklook does not display them, just this big black block with a page icon in the middle. Am I missing something here?


Don't you have to press the Spacebar for the contents to display?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

So far the only thing that bugs me is that support for Time Machine over Airport using my Airport Disk, was dropped for some reason.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The only thing I hate about Leopard so far, is that I've had only about 10 minutes to play with it.  

Hopefully will get some quality time to play with tonight.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I haven't had much time to play with it, but so far the only majr gripe for me is that the info pane in iCal is gone, replaced in the month view by individual info panes for every event that can only be brought up with a single click.

Not a huge deal, just less convenient.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I hate that I will not have it until this afternoon.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Carl said:


> 2)Menu bar lets my background image through.


You no longer have to use Menu Shade which took up a process and was CPU intensive. A ton of people like Menu Shade because they found it too bright. Although, I guess there should be an option to turn it off. Personally, doesn't bother me at all and looks great.



Carl said:


> 3)Dock reflection is annoying and takes up space.


Do you have a tiny screen? Resize your dock or move it to the side, wouldn't that address this issue?



Carl said:


> 5)Safari appearance looks like a WIndows app with a OSX look. Untidy.


They just changed from brushed metal to a unified look of iTunes which makes sense. I hated the inconsistency of brushed metal and had to depend on UNO running in the background all the time and crashing during updates of any kind. Windows version looks more 2D. 



Carl said:


> 6)Coverflow is cool but not very practical.


It's a view option, turn it off. I find it very practical to preview what you see without having to open it and be able to use Quick Look. 



Carl said:


> 7)Finder is like iTunes, but looks like Windows version of iTunes.


How?



Carl said:


> 8)Folders are ugly.


How? Just because they are blue?



Carl said:


> 9)Help is pretty useless re these problems.


These aren't really "problems."



Carl said:


> 10) This candy must cost something CPU wise. A switch would be nice to turn it off.


The above mentioned is not CPU intensive except maybe coverflow while images load. 



Carl said:


> 11)Can't change the font size of the clock, which is some weird, oversized font.


I don't see a difference. 



Carl said:


> Appearance overall looks like an XP plugin has made a PC look like a Mac.


Kinda harsh. Why did you upgrade? All of these were made pretty clear ahead of time even at Jobs' demo a year ago.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

I have to say I'm a bit disappointed with Front Row. 


1 - On Tiger, Front Row behaved a little differently. If I was listening to a song a and opened Front Row, it allowed the song to keep playing. "New" Front Row will kill the song. 

2 - The current interface is more cluttered. I really like the 4 icon interface. I think there are some occasions when less complexity is better. The Front Row remote is one example (beautifully simple) and I thought the old Front Row interface was another example. 


Oh well.... I'm sure others will thing I'm nuts and maybe I'll get used to the new interface.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow! You would think with all the months ahead of the release that we would have heard these many complaints prior to the launch of Leopard.

The dock issue - ever since OS X has been out, I always have the dock in hiding mode and to appear whenever I need it. I do not stare or look at the dock when I am working on my mac. I found that it took up space and that I didn't need to look at it all day. So, I spend a few seconds to look at it and really the glass look and blue dots don't really get me all upset and stressed out. I use the dock to get the job done, not stressing out that there are blue dots instead of black arrows.

I love the consistency look across the board, with all apps. It makes it much easier on the eyes. The speed on ANY new INTEL mac is unbelievable, I can't say I have ever used a mac this fast prior to Leopard.

I'm extremely impressed with Apple as this has got to be the best OS X to date in my opinion. I'm having so much fun using Leopard, I don't think I was this excited when Tiger came out. 

SPACES is my favourite, I love this technology, it works, it's fast and allows me to be more efficient then before. There is no lag time, or jagged window changes, it just works and FAST! The speed in Safari is fast, most applications open quickly. I love the new Mail look and all the added features. Everything works as advertised, which I love. 

I guess I really don't sit down and spend hours analysing an OS, I just turn on my mac and use it to get the job done. Everything that Apple has put into Leopard with regards to features is what I'm after as a consumer, if they do a good job getting it right, that makes me happy and I can continue to enjoy using an OS that works.


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

One annoyance that I have encountered is that in the Finder Preferences if I disable showing my hard disks on my Desktop, it only removes the Macintosh HD icon, but not my Windows partition's icon. If I disable showing my CD, DVDs, and iPods on my Desktop, that hides my Windows partition's icon.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Spotlight's stupid exclusion system. With 9 volumes and being used for a recovery station every time I plug in ANYTHING Spotlight wants to index it. 

Why not an opt in box - ONLY index this.

Still sucks in my mind tho it is faster.

•••

BTW an all black desktop helps the dock immensely as well as a speed bump.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

I wish there were more options for TimeMachine. 

I only want it to back things up once a day and to do it at night.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Yeah I agree but it's the hourly retrieval that is the main attraction over say superduper.

Once it's going it's pretty transparent but it can be a processor hog.

I just turn it off if it gets annoying. It then catches up later.

It's also an awkward opt out system like Spotlight - Apple covering its ass.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

MacDoc said:


> Spotlight's stupid exclusion system. With 9 volumes and being used for a recovery station every time I plug in ANYTHING Spotlight wants to index it.
> 
> Why not an opt in box - ONLY index this.
> 
> Still sucks in my mind tho it is faster.


Does turning off indexing still force you to use Terminal or third party should you want to do a basic search by name or date?


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

MACinist said:


> You no longer have to use Menu Shade which took up a process and was CPU intensive. A ton of people like Menu Shade because they found it too bright. Although, I guess there should be an option to turn it off. Personally, doesn't bother me at all and looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I don't think its harsh-it's an opinion- a personal one at that. Out of "300" improvements, I find about 10 I don't like. I have a 24 inch screen. The Finder has now made my labels smaller! The overall look is like my XP setup. It's not quite perfect and you can tell. The folders are a big giveaway. You have to admit the font is wrong in the menu bar. I just looked at another Mac with Tiger and the font is the wrong proportion.
My biggest disappointment is the quicktime/avi preview scrub bars. That was very convenient. Quick look is not. It was quicker in the finder window.

Why did I upgrade? Stability. I wanted java fixed and implemented properly and was tired of my 24 inch iMac freezing once a week because I wanted to use two java apps and have a network connection going at the same time. I was tired of the fact that my PC running XP was more reliable than my Mac. So far, it looks good on that front. Now if I could just have my quicktime bars back--and have an opinion- that would good too.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Carl said:


> --and have an opinion- that would good too.


You have an opinion, and I have an opinion about your opinion. That's my opinion.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I had to do a double-take at my menubar just to the lower right my Airport! Looked like a blemish until I realized it was a star under the translusent (how do you spell that?!) menubar. I don't like that. I don't hate it, but I don''t like it.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

What I hate about leopard is that (after reading the posts on here) Apple kept everything about the look and features of Leopard totally secret and it was only AFTER people upgraded they found out how ugly things were and aren't satisfied.  
If only Apple didn't make it a MANDATORY upgrade.

My only gripe with leopard is that I won't be able to install it until after I finish working on a project.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

How did Apple keep things secret? There have been screenshots of the UI and discussion of it for months all over the 'net. Leopard has been out since WWDC (June) 2006. That's a LONG time, and there's been a leopard preview page with screenshots on Apple.com/macosx the whole time.

What specifically was kept "secret"?


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

fyrefly said:


> How did Apple keep things secret? There have been screenshots of the UI and discussion of it for months all over the 'net. Leopard has been out since WWDC (June) 2006. That's a LONG time, and there's been a leopard preview page with screenshots on Apple.com/macosx the whole time.
> 
> What specifically was kept "secret"?


I was being "sarcastic".


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Those little starts behind the menubar seem to reposition themselves after reboots.


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

The blue dots in the menu bar aren't nearly visible enough; I have good eyes, but I'm having trouble recognizing what's open from my dock...


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Heheheh, if they made them too bright we'd have a bunch of people across the web screaming "I hate those blue dots!! They're so bright and distracting!!".



FWIW, I kinda agree, I would like them to be *slightly* more noticeable. I (unlike most people I gather) love the new Dock look though. Very cool.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

The new way the dock shows a folder list is complete crap. Apple screwed it up.

I want my Tiger feature back - put a folder there, click, complete list. That's all I need. I don't need a fan. I don't need a grid. I want a simple text list of what's in the folder. How hard is that Apple?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mac_geek said:


> The blue dots in the menu bar aren't nearly visible enough; I have good eyes, but I'm having trouble recognizing what's open from my dock...


Yep, and when you get to be my age and have tri-focals, it's impossible. I want my black triangle back.


----------



## mikemchugh (Feb 21, 2001)

Actually, I really dislike the startup screen picture (the one that appears after booting up, BEFORE you log in to your account). Is there any way to change this?

Mike McHugh


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Be sure to file complaints using the feedback form, so Apple will know exactly which hardware these issues are occurring on.

http://www.apple.com/feedback/macosx.html/


----------



## Orion (Apr 16, 2004)

mikemchugh said:


> Actually, I really dislike the startup screen picture (the one that appears after booting up, BEFORE you log in to your account). Is there any way to change this?
> 
> Mike McHugh


If it works the same as it did in Tiger then change the "Aqua Blue.jpg" image name to something else (to preserve it) and name any image you want to show up as "Aqua Blue.jpg". You can use anything but it should probably be a full-screen image.

The original is in the root Library > Desktop Pictures folder.

Again, all this assumes that it works the same as it did in 10.4.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> So far the only thing that bugs me is that support for Time Machine over Airport using my Airport Disk, was dropped for some reason.


Amen to that. I'm REALLY disappointed about this. I hope Apple reintroduces this feature in an update.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

> The Classic -- Apple might not like to condone or even to believe this fact, but there is a large installed user base out there consisting of people who, every now and then, have to run a Mac OS 9 application. Some of us have data in a Classic format....


This blog FAILS the Mac. Data in classic format?

1) Classic has been dead for years.

2) Data isn't tied to an OS. Data is tied to an application which is tied to an OS. It's not the data that is the problem. It's the fact the user has refused to shell out money to upgrade to new software, and would rather Apple make the investment in backwards technology.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

It doesn't change the fact that he's using severely outdated software.

HyperCard? Should have upgraded to FileMaker years ago (and moved all his data).

Framemaker? FrameMaker 8 is available as a Windows application. Instead of running an old version in an emulated Classic environment, try running the latest version in a native-virtualized environment.



> Apple's decision not to support it in Leopard is arbitrary (and feels not a little spiteful).


The bloggers decision to live in the past is sad.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

HowEver said:


> I think you're correct to point out how outdated the software he runs is, although your description of his decision to run it is somewhat strong. It does seem that many clients out there run outdated software, and to support them requires a continuing familiarity with it. Would you tell all the clients that they _must _buy new computers and use new software?


The writing has been on the wall for years. Apple held their mock funeral for OS 9 a few years back. Intel doesn't support Classic. It was inevitable that this would happen.

I would have told my clients that they need to invest in the transition. FileMaker as a replacement for HyperCard would have been a huge boon to him and many of his clients.

I know nothing of Framemaker, so I can't speak to that, but again, this wasn't an overnight switch. It was a transition away from OS 9 apps years in the making.


----------



## Gizmo (Nov 18, 2003)

Vandave said:


> I wish there were more options for TimeMachine.
> 
> I only want it to back things up once a day and to do it at night.


Check out this hint:10.5: Set the Time Machine backup interval

macosxhints.com - 10.5: Set the Time Machine backup interval


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> This blog FAILS the Mac. Data in classic format?
> 
> 1) Classic has been dead for years.
> 
> 2) Data isn't tied to an OS. Data is tied to an application which is tied to an OS. It's not the data that is the problem. It's the fact the user has refused to shell out money to upgrade to new software, and would rather Apple make the investment in backwards technology.


Like it or not some of us still boot into OS9.

1) my Canon printer will do banner printing in OS9. Still no drivers for that function in OSX.

2) I occasionally need to do OCR. For the 2 or 3 times a year I cannot justify spending more than $100 for software that is no better than I already have.

3) When I settle down to work on several Photos I prefer PhotoShop Elements 1 to later versions. The reason less screen clutter and it launches a lot faster than version 2 and up. 

4) I still have some databases in AppleWorks. I can set them up the way I like and in OS 9 I get Macros as a bonus. Still no OS X equivalent without spending an arm and a leg. Not a big deal AppleWorks in OS X: In OS X the same data base requires at least 6 steps to print an envelope (more if I need to save changes and forget to do it before I print). In OS 9 I can do it by selecting a record and pressing a single function key! Not only that but Leopard has left the very expensive FileMaker Pro behind as well so there really is no OS X alternative if you find Macros useful.

5) The fax software actually works in OS 9. Hardly ever use it but it is nice to have.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

guytoronto said:


> This blog FAILS the Mac. Data in classic format?
> 
> 1) Classic has been dead for years.
> 
> 2) Data isn't tied to an OS. Data is tied to an application which is tied to an OS. It's not the data that is the problem. It's the fact the user has refused to shell out money to upgrade to new software, and would rather Apple make the investment in backwards technology.


Like it or not some of us still boot into OS9.

1) my Canon printer will do banner printing in OS9. Still no drivers for that function in OSX.

2) I occasionally need to do OCR. For the 2 or 3 times a year I cannot justify spending more than $100 for software that is no better than I already have.

3) When I settle down to work on several Photos I prefer PhotoShop Elements 1 to later versions. The reason less screen clutter and it launches a lot faster than version 2 and up. 

4) I still have some databases in AppleWorks. I can set them up the way I like and in OS 9 I get Macros as a bonus. Still no OS X equivalent without spending an arm and a leg. Not a big deal AppleWorks in OS X: In OS X the same data base requires at least 6 steps to print an envelope (more if I need to save changes and forget to do it before I print). In OS 9 I can do it by selecting a record and pressing a single function key! Not only that but Leopard has left the very expensive FileMaker Pro behind as well so there really is no OS X alternative if you find Macros useful.

5) The fax software actually works in OS 9. Hardly ever use it but it is nice to have.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

guytoronto said:


> Framemaker? FrameMaker 8 is available as a Windows application. Instead of running an old version in an emulated Classic environment, try running the latest version in a native-virtualized environment.


That's a good tip. There is no Mac replacement for FrameMaker. The cost of a Windows license is cheap compared to the cost of FrameMaker.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> Like it or not some of us still boot into OS9.


Seriously, no one cares. I just fail to see where one can critique a new OS because it has lost support for a product discontinued 7 years ago. Use OS9 if it suits your needs or spending habits: your decision of not buying Leopard will be made for you.


----------



## VictorDTarsus (Sep 12, 2007)

I just upgraded today so I have not used all the new features yet, but one thing I hate for sure is the the fact that there was already a system crash, which pissed me off. The features so far that I have used that I do not like is that Dock with the blue dot crap, its hard on my eyes at times.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

*dots.....what's the problem?*

maybe it's b/c my dock is on the right, but i have no problem with the blue dots. i find it quite easy to find which apps are open etc..

that said, i haven't put it on the bottom. wondering if the folks having an issue with them have tried it on the side? just a suggestion, not a critiscm 

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

eMacMan said:


> Like it or not some of us still boot into OS9.


Sure, I understand that. Just don't expect Apple to continue to support you in the newest operating system. If you need to work with old software, that means you need to stay with an old operating system.



eMacMan said:


> 1) my Canon printer will do banner printing in OS9. Still no drivers for that function in OSX.


Any printer can do banner printing with MindCad Tiler 2.2 software download - Mac OS X - VersionTracker



eMacMan said:


> 2) I occasionally need to do OCR. For the 2 or 3 times a year I cannot justify spending more than $100 for software that is no better than I already have.


Factor in what this would have cost spread out over the last seven years.



eMacMan said:


> 3) When I settle down to work on several Photos I prefer PhotoShop Elements 1 to later versions. The reason less screen clutter and it launches a lot faster than version 2 and up.


Sure. If you are happy with old software, that's not a problem. Just don't complain about not being able to run it on the newest operating system. You can't have the best of both worlds.



eMacMan said:


> 4) I still have some databases in AppleWorks. I can set them up the way I like and in OS 9 I get Macros as a bonus. Still no OS X equivalent without spending an arm and a leg. Not a big deal AppleWorks in OS X: In OS X the same data base requires at least 6 steps to print an envelope (more if I need to save changes and forget to do it before I print). In OS 9 I can do it by selecting a record and pressing a single function key! Not only that but Leopard has left the very expensive FileMaker Pro behind as well so there really is no OS X alternative if you find Macros useful.


Filemaker 8.5 works fine in Leopard. FM9 will be updated soon. FileMaker is infinitely more powerful and customizable than AppleWorks. You are limiting yourself by not moving forward.



> 5) The fax software actually works in OS 9. Hardly ever use it but it is nice to have.


Fax has worked perfectly for me in OS 10.3+.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

I hate that I have to create a folder with shortcuts in them and then move it to the dock to create a stack. I wish I could just select a bunch of icons, right-click, and go "make stack".... or something like that...


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

Now that I actually have it working properly (some growing pains), there is very little I don't like.

I'm of mixed minds about the blue dot....it's kind of snazzy...but they could have made it more visible.

Stacks....isn't really a new feature. They had a stacks like option in Tiger...so I guess I don't find it all that exciting.

Time machine....I'm sure it's cool....but I think super duper will be the better option for me. When I delete something, I don't need it lingering in the distance history of my time machine drive...especially with all the podcasts I go through.

Finder....is different, I don't know if it's much better than Tiger finder (but certainly not worse). Again...the smart folder, we could have done...the network drives....all of it could be done in one form or another in Tiger. Granted, having a few more set up by default is nice for the newcomers...but...*shrug*

Coverflow is...ok, but it takes time for it to initialize itself, such that I sometimes see icons from a previous coverflow browse in another area....until a few seconds later, it updates to the correct icon. It it's not reliable....then it's not really useful.

The good however, is good. It's snappier, spotlight screams, quicklook is the bomb, it's tidier in terms of preferences and so forth, spaces is fairly well done (taking getting used to, I didn't use them on my 17", now on a 24" I have 2 spaces). I don't see using more than 2...but maybe.

I want to try out Bootcamp too.


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

pictor said:


> I'm of mixed minds about the blue dot....it's kind of snazzy...but they could have made it more visible.


The blue dots visibility is the only problem with them in my opinion, it makes it hard to see what is running.


> Stacks....isn't really a new feature. They had a stacks like option in Tiger...so I guess I don't find it all that exciting.


The implementation, in my opinion, is better than in tiger.


> Time machine....I'm sure it's cool....but I think super duper will be the better option for me. When I delete something, I don't need it lingering in the distance history of my time machine drive...especially with all the podcasts I go through.


Apparently, they can be deleted, how exactly? I'm not too sure how, and how easily.



> Coverflow is...ok


I like coverflow, it's not practical, but a lot of my notes say things like Lesson 12, so it's nice to see what it says quickly, and a little delay is no big deal.

Most of the things I hate about Leopard can be fixed and are for the most part trivial (except windows networking, I can't seem to get it to work, and I'm not alone) There is a "fix" for the dock look (the smoke colored one), and the application indicator images can be replaced with ones similar to Tiger. And this is a much better and with less stability issues than Vista (Vista wasn't horrible, but MS really needs to make an effort to change their tune with windows seven)


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

if I used carbon copy cloner (or whatever it's called) to backup my system to an external hdd... when I plug it in and setup time machine... will it wipe the drive? or retain it?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

move your dock to the side of the screen and the annoying 3d effect disappears.


----------



## VictorDTarsus (Sep 12, 2007)

Another thing I just discovered that sucks about Leopard is that the new version of X11 is complete crap. I can't use either Gimpshop or Inkscape until either Apple fixes the Leopard X11 or the developers of Gimpshop and Inkscape re-compile their software for Leoaprd.


----------



## Waynergy (Jan 6, 2007)

I prefer the look and feel of the Tiger Dock. I know I can turn it into 2D dock, but it's not as simple as Tiber.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Not a huge deal - after upgrading 3 computers, each computer had to have the printers reinstalled...


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

pictor said:


> I'm of mixed minds about the blue dot....it's kind of snazzy...but they could have made it more visible.
> 
> Stacks....isn't really a new feature. They had a stacks like option in Tiger...so I guess I don't find it all that exciting.
> 
> .


Thanks for the review, a couple q's - How do I get stacks working in Tiger??? And does the blue dot replace the little black arrow that appears below open apps in Tiger?


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

Drag a folder to the dock in Tiger, and right click it. It's a pop-up column, rather than a "stack", but it includes all the content, you can scroll it, and open one of the entries. I've had my applications folder, and a downloads folder on my dock in Tiger ever since I first got my mac. I laughed out loud when they were announcing stacks, and showing that (ooooh, aaaaah) there could be an applications stack, and a downloads stack on the dock. All I could think was "Yeah....just like I've had for the past 2 years"


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry (Dec 17, 2005)

Only played with it briefly but that arc on the stacks reminds me of a jack-in-the-box popping up and starting to fall over. I guess I'll have to live with that one. 

I'm using Tinker Tool to grey out open dock apps in 10.4, why didn't Apple do the same thing? 

I really don't bother with labels but why can't I highlight some lines in iTunes/Safari in colour or even just boldface so I can quickly find them. Life's too short to assign stars to everything on my hard drive. Besides why would I keep music rated one star anyway. 

Another nuisance is the change to rectilinear folders. All my custom and self-created ones won't look right now. My $0.02.


----------



## thedave (Sep 8, 2006)

zenith said:


> From MacRumors: A list of applications that won't work with Leopard
> 
> ...
> * AppZapper
> ...


AppZapper has been working for me, thus far. Quicksilver i upgraded to b53, and am no longer having the problem with the icon in the dock. saft apparently must now be run as a launcher for safari, rather than an input manager, but claims to work with leopard otherwise - though my experience so far says otherwise (launches safari, but then i can't get a browser window to open.. strange). transmission (post .9) is crashing on me pretty regularly since moving to leopard 

can't wait 'til all the kinks are worked out, and all the apps are up to date... i'm loving leopard overall!


----------



## tripleR (Sep 26, 2007)

dmpP said:


> Not a huge deal - after upgrading 3 computers, each computer had to have the printers reinstalled...


Yep, me too.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

pictor said:


> I've had my applications folder, and a downloads folder on my dock in Tiger ever since I first got my mac. I laughed out loud when they were announcing stacks, and showing that (ooooh, aaaaah) there could be an applications stack, and a downloads stack on the dock. All I could think was "Yeah....just like I've had for the past 2 years"


yeah, me too. i made an app launcher for my adobe apps, and a firefox downloads 'stack' in Tiger. the only innovation is that now there is a much larger practical limit to the number of files a 'stack' can hold.


----------

